# A Fat Rant- Youtube



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUTJQIBI1oA

Someone marry her now!! Quickly!! :wubu:


----------



## Lapwing (Mar 20, 2007)

That is totally the best YouTube I have ever seen. She is utterly fantastic, believable and totally, and utterly right.

I'm posting this in my LJ, I need to spread the word!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2007)

She's going in my myspace blog.


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2007)

Joy Nash is witty and gorgeous, what more can I say!!!


----------



## Chad (Mar 20, 2007)

She's got a well deserved, and very well spoken point. One problem people, "SHE'S CHUBBY!!!" Yeah, she says she weighs 224, but then again she looks to be about 6'0 easily! So, if that's fat to her and all you all, then someone give me some Ray Charles sunglasses and call me Stevie Wonder. Sorry, I just didn't think she was fat.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2007)

Chad said:


> She's got a well deserved, and very well spoken point. One problem people, "SHE'S CHUBBY!!!" Yeah, she says she weighs 224, but then again she looks to be about 6'0 easily! So, if that's fat to her and all you all, then someone give me some Ray Charles sunglasses and call me Stevie Wonder. Sorry, I just didn't think she was fat.



Fat in itself is subjective. You can't pass a judgment like that. That's like saying someone couldn't possibly be a bbw because they don't fit within your range.


----------



## Lapwing (Mar 20, 2007)

Chad said:


> She's got a well deserved, and very well spoken point. One problem people, "SHE'S CHUBBY!!!" Yeah, she says she weighs 224, but then again she looks to be about 6'0 easily! So, if that's fat to her and all you all, then someone give me some Ray Charles sunglasses and call me Stevie Wonder. Sorry, I just didn't think she was fat.



But she is fat as far as the mainstream goes. As she makes clear in the film, shes not in the "normal" range of sizes for clothes and therefore most (non SA) people in the US would describe her as fat. To the majority of people in the US who don't know about size acceptance, her message will be coming from a fat person.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 20, 2007)

Chad said:


> She's got a well deserved, and very well spoken point. One problem people, "SHE'S CHUBBY!!!" Yeah, she says she weighs 224, but then again she looks to be about 6'0 easily! So, if that's fat to her and all you all, then someone give me some Ray Charles sunglasses and call me Stevie Wonder. Sorry, I just didn't think she was fat.



I completely agree, Chad. The first thing I thought was she's chubby at best. And I also considered that those 224lbs were because she may be tall. Regardless, keep in mind she's an actress that lives in L.A. and being chubby there is like being the size of Texas.

Regardless, she's smart, clever and stunning. Thanks for sharing Sir Blaze!


----------



## saucywench (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW!!!

That was incredible, Jon. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 20, 2007)

That was a great video...thanks for sharing it
Stacey


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 20, 2007)

LOVE IT!:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

A really cute UK newlywed sent this as a bulletin on MYSPACE. I think it's a great video and everyone should take a look at it!

Pass it on


----------



## William (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi MM

She does some modeling for the daughter of a friend of mine!!

http://www.jahqoi.com/the_collection.html

http://www.jahqoi.com/images/spr07/bayla_jaya_600.jpg

William




MisticalMisty said:


> A really cute UK newlywed sent this as a bulletin on MYSPACE. I think it's a great video and everyone should take a look at it!
> 
> Pass it on


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Mar 21, 2007)

She's so cute! I loved it and am emailing a link to my mom.  She's feeling pretty bad about her extra poundage right now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUTJQIBI1oA
> 
> Someone marry her now!! Quickly!! :wubu:



Crap..I didn't see this yesterday...Damn me and my repeated post!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 22, 2007)

She's so beautiful!!!!!:wubu:

She's classy too.


----------



## Tassel (Mar 23, 2007)

It was very interesting and I liked it, I just hope Youtube doesn't delete it.


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Great find.. if youtube were to delete it, I'd think a big debate over it would probably occur after seeing all the comments/views and faves/ratings. It doesnt have alot as the more popular vids, but all its doing is spreading a postive/motivating gesture towards people of size...


----------



## mwb200 (Mar 23, 2007)

This video was very well produced, well written, and skillfully presented. A good message for everybody ...


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this video and i'm definitely passing this link on


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2007)

I've replied to so many fat haters/flamers it isn't funny.  
Sometimes it's fun to shut them down.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2007)

Just an update: Joy is 5'8". When did that become tall? Besides... Why is that a reason for her not do this as well in this epic? What if I did the fat rant? Would you guys think it was a joke because I'm thin?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 24, 2007)

I found out about her YouTube masterpiece last week sometime. I sent her an e-mail and she responded very kindly. I asked her if she had a clearer version of it and if I could post it on my web site. Unfortunately, she no longer has the original; so, with her permission, I have her YouTube version on my site.

We should have more things like this. She did such a good job of it. Even if she's not huge and is just "chubby," who cares? Isn't the message the point?

And yes, I'd marry her if I could . . . :wubu:


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess she is fat at 5-8, 224 lbs, but too me she looks great. Perhaps 160 lbs would be normal sized, so she's about 65 lbs overweight, which I guess is obese.

I'm 65 lbs overweight too, and like a girl to match me in lovehandles or have more,I weigh 245 with a 47 inch waist.

Bigger and bigger women keep looking better. I like 200-250 lbs, but 300 is OK.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 25, 2007)

THAT was a brilliant video. Had a LOT of good little messages in it. I'll have to my girl so I further try to convince her to throw out her clothes that are 2 sizes too small. :doh:


----------



## Observer (Mar 25, 2007)

This site has a link to a pro-size acceptance YouTube presentation, "Fat Rant So Well Done," that I think is well worth watching. 

The size 20, 3X 223 pound presenter (who is very attractive) is so realistic - the best way to insure you're skinny: have two slender partents and four skinny grandparents. She even sources, in full context, the popular statement that 95% of diets fail. The actual quote from a major scientific journal is that 95% of persons losing 70 pounds or more regain the weight in three years.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2007)

So good we had to post it three times! WATCH IT I SAY! I DEMAND IT!!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome posting. She did an awesome job. If she wasn't too far away, I would be going to her show in El Paso.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 26, 2007)

"A Fat Rant"

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2015875871


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2007)

I seriously need to message her, and tell her to come here.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 26, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I seriously need to message her, and tell her to come here.


You would if I hadn't already done it. 

But you can add to the pressure if you want.


----------



## Friday (Mar 26, 2007)

That was amazing and she is gorgeous.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You would if I hadn't already done it.
> 
> But you can add to the pressure if you want.



Of course Re-nai-ssance Woman would beat me to it. I'll just add some pressure then.  

That and continue adding comments to the youtube version of this. I mean I've only replied 50 times. 

Ahh screw it... I'll just attack the fat haters in my blog.


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 26, 2007)

IIIIIIIIII LLLLLLLLLIKE IIIIIIIT!!!!!!!

Smart and cute as hell!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 26, 2007)

Um, oops. Didn't see you had already posted this, Jon. My bad. :blush:


----------



## Observer (Mar 26, 2007)

RW - 

Don't feel bad. JB's original thread had three unintentional copy cats, including mine. All are now combined into one.

When four different Dimension's community members all start threads on the same topic independently you know its a big story - congratulations to JB on being the first!


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 26, 2007)

Renaissance Man said:


> I found out about her YouTube masterpiece last week sometime. I sent her an e-mail and she responded very kindly. I asked her if she had a clearer version of it and if I could post it on my web site. Unfortunately, she no longer has the original; so, with her permission, I have her YouTube version on my site.
> 
> We should have more things like this. She did such a good job of it. Even if she's not huge and is just "chubby," who cares? Isn't the message the point?
> 
> And yes, I'd marry her if I could . . . :wubu:




Sweetie..you promised to marry me...remember?..no?

Was it the many martinis?


----------



## RyanFA (Mar 27, 2007)

that was great. I loved the part where she said "throw out the stuff you got that doesn't fit anymore, it's just taking up space and pissing you off!!" haha


----------



## RyanFA (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish all bigger girls had her attitude! Just imagine what everything would be like.


----------



## Friday (Mar 27, 2007)

I am glad to know that three threads were combined so that I don't wonder where all those I don't remember from last night came from.

I am sad to know however that I no longer have to worry just about not being thin enough, I also have to worry about not being fat enough.:huh:


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2007)

The video, Fat Rant, has made the front page of MySpace.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> The video, Fat Rant, has made the front page of MySpace.


SCHHWWEEEEETTT!!!  

She's spreading the word!!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 28, 2007)

Man..I would kill for a transcript of that....Cant see Youtube at the office, and am stuck with dailup at home studio....at least for a while....


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 28, 2007)

Great video, thinking about adding it to my myspace page


----------



## fabfatgrl (Apr 3, 2007)

I totally love her and the rant. She rocks! Most people I've shown it to say, she doesn't even look fat.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Apr 5, 2007)

Typing this while half-buzzed (sleepy, so brain half-working)

That page shows what I love about humanity... and what I hate about humanity. The video was uplifting and inspiring (plus, she's pretty sexy). It gave me that little confidence boost that I kinda need every so often. 

The comments, however... have all the kindness and tact of a rusty hacksaw. Demeaning, insulting... and the video response where one man says "just don't eat. Once every couple days"... It's sick, it's disturbing...

However, I like some of the other responses. Like this guy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU8QgN-kv1A

(( Or, maybe I'm in awe of the power of his sideburns.  ))


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GvzcwmqLHU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRImcc_0Y4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4VplgmWU_s

I replied too.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 6, 2007)

great find Jon


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2007)

What a totally fantastic rant and vid. Good to see it on the front page of myspace, totally great.


----------



## Windigo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lovely movie! I love that girl :wubu:


----------



## D square (Apr 13, 2007)

If you like her's, then I'm sure you guys will like this site. 
http://thebeautycurve.com/ 

Let my know what you think.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2007)

REVIVE!!!! 

Joy Nash made it to Entertainment Tonight!! But I missed it...  
I'll be looking online for it in the future though.


----------



## KerryNation (Jun 2, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> REVIVE!!!!
> 
> Joy Nash made it to Entertainment Tonight!! But I missed it...
> I'll be looking online for it in the future though.




She made the national media? Good for her. I saw that vid awhile back, and agreed with many of the points she made.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 2, 2007)

Friday said:


> I am sad to know however that I no longer have to worry just about not being thin enough, I also have to worry about not being fat enough.:huh:



I know, I wondered at posting pictures of myself as I am not near some of the weights/size of other posters on this board, was kinda cute to feel inside maybe I wasn't big enough for something rather than the other way around!

But anyways.... her calling herself fat, members here calling her 'only chubby' I really dont think it matters when she passes on such a great message with such confidence and honesty that we could all do with remembering on those days we dont feel good.

I loved it, thank you John for sharing


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I know, I wondered at posting pictures of myself as I am not near some of the weights/size of other posters on this board, was kinda cute to feel inside maybe I wasn't big enough for something rather than the other way around!
> 
> But anyways.... her calling herself fat, members here calling her 'only chubby' I really dont think it matters when she passes on such a great message with such confidence and honesty that we could all do with remembering on those days we dont feel good.
> 
> I loved it, thank you John for sharing



Well I know some of the people that claim she is chubby go by the 200 pound rule, which means her being at 224 (And 5'8") would constitute that she's fat. I'm not going to get in to it, but I've had to say that 11,000 times.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 2, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUTJQIBI1oA
> 
> Someone marry her now!! Quickly!! :wubu:



Ooh! I like this girl!


Amazing video and I totally agree with her.


Dennis


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2007)

thank you for posting this, you are right, she is amazing


----------



## kr7 (Jun 2, 2007)

OOOH! Lets invite Joy to join Dims!!! :bounce:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OOOH! Lets invite Joy to join Dims!!! :bounce:



Me and the lovely Renaissance Woman have already put the pressure on. Join dimensions: It's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Me and the lovely Renaissance Woman have already put the pressure on. Join dimensions: It's what all the cool kids are doing.



Yay! Hope she does!

Chris


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 16, 2007)

DOUBLE TEAM!!!
I found the little clip of her on TV:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YdrgkanW-Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAzLfd1Ez4I
She posted this oddity too.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2007)

Definitely odd, but creative.


----------

